# Brisket



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm going to smoke a Brisket for the first time, any suggestions?? I put a Rub on it and sealed it in a food saver bag, in the fridge for a couple days then to the smoker..I have a gas smoker. I've read about an hour per pound, at 200.. is that about right? all I have is Hickory wood to use.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

You can cook/smoke it at 225-275. 200 is too low, it will take forever.

It's looking good so far. When you are done, wrap it up in foil and let it rest in a cooler for an hr. Then slice it against the grain 1/4- 3/8 inch slices.

It is done when a temp probe/thermometer slides into all the spots of the meat with no resistance. Usually around 185-195 degrees internal temp.

Good luck and fine eating.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks...I turned it up..


----------

